# DirecTV Cancelled My Installation Appt



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Apparently the reason DirecTV was a "no show" is because there was no TiVo DVR in the local warehouse. How sad. The appointment was scheduled a full month ago! I wasn't told the installer(s) was/were not coming out until the "window" of installation arrived. How pathetic (and unprofessional) is that???


----------



## ybtrue (Jul 20, 2009)

That is just as bad as my last Comcast experience. I had a scheduled (1pm - 3pm) truck roll because my internet wasn't working. At 3pm the guy hasn't showed yet, so I called Comcast to inquire. They told me that the job was already flagged as completed. I asked how is that possible when the tech never showed up? Apparently the techs do that to keep their numbers up...Professionalism as it's best...Comcast sucks.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

It happened again today! I found out that TiVo DVRs have not been shipped to the installer in over two weeks - and neither DirecTV nor the installer can tell me when more units will be available for installation. I therefore told DirecTV not to schedule an appointment for my installation until such equipment is known to be available to the installation firm for my specific install.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Note that you can also order THR22 with professional installation from Solid Signal.


----------



## fooz (Mar 4, 2006)

SpiritualPoet said:


> Apparently the reason DirecTV was a "no show" is because there was no TiVo DVR in the local warehouse. How sad. The appointment was scheduled a full month ago! I wasn't told the installer(s) was/were not coming out until the "window" of installation arrived. How pathetic (and unprofessional) is that???


Unfortunately I am not shocked by this.:down:


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. An installer showed up today, I instructed what needed to be done, then he cancelled (again!) because he found out his boss couldn't get TiVo machines from the warehouse. The saga continues. A truck is expected next Monday with equipment. I am not holding my breath. I will consider Solid Signal as a backup.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Last night a "supervisor" of DirecTV called and claims TiVo DVRs are in stock (he said there were 15 available in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area at the present time). Installation is slated for today. Again, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

From what i have read and heard, you do not want the THR22. It is a really gimped down premiere. Stick with there HR34 or 24


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The THR22 is fine if you liked the Series 2 DTiVo experience, as that's almost exactly what you get with the THR22. The only additions are a free space indicator and Swivel Search. If you are expecting all the features of the HR2x/3x or a TiVo Premiere, you'll be disappointed. I have a THR22 and an HR21 - both fine machines (the hardware is the same other than the disk size.) The THR22 is faster in response to commands.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

The reason I want TiVo DVRs (and no other brand) from DirecTV is we need separate DVRs because my brother (who is mentally challenged) insists on ample hard drive space for he doesn't delete much unless compelled to do so). Therefore, I want TiVos in separate rooms (yes I know we can't network them together, and having never had experience with any advanced TiVo machine other than two HD units (the first series 3 machines), it's not like I'm missing something with familiarity).


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

The saga continues on the installation: this morning a DirecTV installer showed up and after being shown what needed done/installed, he said he was allergic to cats and that his van lost air conditioning and so his company excused him for the day such that he departed saying someone else would come later in the day. Finally, by 7:30 p.m. another installer did show up but told me he couldn't/wouldn't do an installation because of rain in the area and lightning. I saw no lightning but so be it. To make matters worse, he said his electronic device does not show that TiVo DVRs were to be installed but HD DVRs. He called his dispatcher who he had me get on the phone with to vent my frustration on the snafu about not knowing what the work order at DirecTV's call center shows and the dispatcher simply said for me to take the matter up with 1-800-DirecTV!!! In essence: the runaround!!!


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I do not know what TiVo DVRs DirecTV will bring out as far as the model numbers go. I simply know that they are the latest generation made for DirecTV but that they cannot share recorded content from room to room which doesn't concern me a bit. As long as they offer: dual recording simultaneously from two tuners, that the recording can be in HD for HD channels, is all that is paramount to me. I plan to purchase a ROKU device for streaming Internet programming in the near future. I don't watch YouTube which they don't stream so that is not important.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Meanwhile my next appointment for installation is Monday 8 am - 12 (window). I told the tech to call me if he's coming with the correct stuff or call me and tell me he's not coming for whatever reason. I'm glad I've not held my breath yet nor do I plan to do so. DirecTV owes me 1-3 months of free service for my time, aggravation, etc!!!


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

Call directv and tell them your woes. They will probably give you a discount. We got 10 off for a year and a free thr22 because of 4 failed installation attempts as well as a new free satellite dish (old one was 10 years old my install).


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

SpiritualPoet said:


> The reason I want TiVo DVRs (and no other brand) from DirecTV is we need separate DVRs because my brother (who is mentally challenged) insists on ample hard drive space for he doesn't delete much unless compelled to do so). Therefore, I want TiVos in separate rooms (yes I know we can't network them together, and having never had experience with any advanced TiVo machine other than two HD units (the first series 3 machines), it's not like I'm missing something with familiarity).


they are not Tivo brand DVRS... They are re branded Direct TV HR22's with Tivo software on them You would be better off getting HR24's


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

compnurd said:


> they are not Tivo brand DVRS... They are re branded Direct TV HR22's with Tivo software on them You would be better off getting HR24's


I think you misunderstood, He wants the TiVo UI his brother is familiar with. And the THR22 is indeed "TiVo branded" - as much so as any other TiVo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

stevel said:


> I think you misunderstood, He wants the TiVo UI his brother is familiar with. And the THR22 is indeed "TiVo branded" - as much so as any other TiVo.


They are not... They are Direct TV HR22's with Tivo Software and the Tivo Logo on them... They are not made by Tivo like the Premieres.... They also do not have the same HD Interface has the Premieres do right now


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Semantic issue - TiVo DVRs are built by contract manufacturers, some of which DirecTV also uses. I will agree that the hardware design came from DirecTV and not TiVo, though there are lots of similarities between the HR22 hardware and S3 TiVos. I never said the THR22 had the Premiere interface, in fact I explicitly said that the THR22 gives you the HR10 experience. Given the gripes I see in this forum about the Premiere UI, that may be for the better.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

compnurd said:


> They are not... They are Direct TV HR22's with Tivo Software and the Tivo Logo on them... They are not made by Tivo like the Premieres.... They also do not have the same HD Interface has the Premieres do right now


Specifically the THR22-100 is built by Thomson/RCA ....

-100 - Thomson/Technicolor (formerly RCA)
-200 - Samsung
-250 - TiVo (no longer active)
-300 - Pace (formerly Philips)
-400 - Hughes (no longer active)
-500 - Humax
-600 - LG
-700 - Pace
-800 - NEC
-900 - Non existent


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I wonder if the house can have two DVR's: a "whole house" one - with the exception of leasing us one with TiVo capability in my brother's room? Does anyone know if DirecTV would configure this setup?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

One "whole house" DVR doesn't do you any good if you have no other HR2x/3x boxes. The THR22 can't participate in the sharing.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know what a HR2x/3x box is. DirecTV told me by phone as long as each television receiver has a HI Definition cable box connected to it, the "whole house" DVR can send recorded content to them. By the way, DirecTV cancelled this morning's installation. Why? Because "there was only one TiVo featured DVR available". No future installation appointment is scheduled - until/unless the installer has what I require.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, that's not exactly true. Only the DirecTV DVRs with DirecTV software (non-TiVo) can see content from the "whole home DVR". The TiVo-powered box does not participate in this.

The "Whole home" DVR is the HR34. Other models from DirecTV would be HR22, HR23,HR24 or one of the recent non-DVR models such as H25 (I think that's what it's called.)

If you want whole-home, you will have to give up on the TiVo software for DirecTV.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Correct, The Tivo Model will not work in any form of whole home with Direct TV

You can have multiple Direct TV DVR doing a whole home set up, or there larger 1 whole home DVR with regular HD boxes


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

You have both misinterpreted my intention. I want a TiVo DVR in one room having nothing to do with the "whole house" DVR that is networked among three television sets in other rooms, two of which have DirecTV High Definition Receivers in place in order to receive recorded programs from the "whole house DVR". I can't be any plainer than this in noting my preference. The TiVo DVR is for one room and one room only.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ok, it wasn't clear to me.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

The installation firm for DirecTV in my area will not return calls nor come out to install the service. DirecTV will not seek another installation firm. The firm that will not do the installation is Mastec based out of Florida.


----------



## echoout (Sep 9, 2007)

SpiritualPoet said:


> The installation firm for DirecTV in my area will not return calls nor come out to install the service. DirecTV will not seek another installation firm. The firm that will not do the installation is Mastec based out of Florida.


So somebody else is having problems with this too. Are you in Austin? I was told point-blank that I can't get a Tivo from them and cancelled last week but am still fuming.


----------

